# Updated Plant list for meeting



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I pulled up my C. Lucens and realized I have about 9 plants. I will keep 2 but the others will be available at the meeting. No C. Wendtii bronze though. Will also have so H. Corymbosa agustifolia (sp?) there also. Maybe a few java fern plants and possibly some parrots feather. I will not be at the meeting sad to say.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have Damon's plants in my grow out tanks since he may not be able to make the meeting. 

Along with Damon's plants I will have:

Ceratopteris thalictroides (Water Sprite)
Hygrophila balsamica
Hygrophila difformis (maybe)
Valisneria species - I haveno idea what species
Rotala macrandra
Limnophila aromatica 'Corkscrew'
Hemianthus micranthemoides (Pearlgrass)
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Najas indica

and probably some more depending on growth for the rest of the week.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

May also have some Cabomba carolina.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

My plants:

H. callitrichoides
H. zosterifolia
E. triandra
Bolbitis
Christmas moss
Taiwan moss
H. micranthemoides


----------

